# North Star Coffee Roasters



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These might appeal to the DSOL crew


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I popped in to see North Star a year or so ago. They were very passionate about their coffee

One of the beans that I bought wasnt roasted that dark - I'd say more medium


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have some of their Kenyan at the moment, really tasty and definitely not a dark roast.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not all of their roasts are, but certainly the video captured more of their dark side


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

North Star is one of my favourites for Leeds, beside Maude Coffee Roasters, bought their Kenyan last year, delicious indeed


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@aaroncornish I know the video and thread is older but it was North Star that did the cupping at Takk right? Not dark at all from what I recall, very tasty coffees. In case people see this now and wonder


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Christmas blend was nice


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Agreed Joe. Not dark coffees at all. They were all good


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> @aaroncornish I know the video and thread is older but it was North Star that did the cupping at Takk right? Not dark at all from what I recall, very tasty coffees. In case people see this now and wonder


Yes it was North Star that did the cupping for dummies at Takk last year. Lovely folks.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Christmas blend was nice


That blend had the gorgeous natural Nicaraguan pacamara that we cupped at Takk. I was hoping they would release it as a SO but decided they didn't have enough for that and used it in the Christmas blend to give it some fruitiness.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dallah said:


> That blend had the gorgeous natural Nicaraguan pacamara that we cupped at Takk. I was hoping they would release it as a SO but decided they didn't have enough for that and used it in the Christmas blend to give it some fruitiness.


Aha. I wondered what happened to it, I checked a few times and didn't see it on the site


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

At first they were waiting for their new Geisen roaster, then they were working on the profile. I was nagging them for it most weeks. Then they told me about using it in the Xmas blend. Definitely disappointed.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

I backed these guys on kickstarter for the new roaster and got to go down and have a look around & got some free coffee once it was installed. Nice people and passionate about their coffee, but sadly the ones I tried I didn't get on with.

That was a while ago though, so may check them out again soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Had some of their coffee at cup north ( North Star roasters ) the guji I bought was delicious . Syrupy , sweet Ethiopian nom ....


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds nice, that may well be what I try next.


----------



## kyoczek (Apr 25, 2013)

Been using Czar Street espresso blend from them when working in a coffee shop. The most milk friendly blend ever! Still coming back there for a flat white sometimes!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody tried these yet?

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/kenya/

They sound fantastic! Hoping to pick a bag up today.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

They were a month past roast date, so plumped for these instead:

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia/

which sound equally delicious!


----------



## Driliter (Jul 13, 2015)

Czar street is always an easy go to for me. Really easy to pour, not too dark or light. Just right. Dark arches is as it says on the tin, quite dark. Really good.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Any recommendations on their latests coffees? Planning to go for the Ethiopia Operation Cherry Red Gobale Ararso & Tedele Getachew mentioned in the "expensive coffees" thread but would like to get two bags.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

bronc said:


> Any recommendations on their latests coffees? Planning to go for the Ethiopia Operation Cherry Red Gobale Ararso & Tedele Getachew mentioned in the "expensive coffees" thread but would like to get two bags.


I'm drinking this at the moment. It came as part of the Dog and Hat sub but is available and simply lovely.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

bronc said:


> Any recommendations on their latests coffees? Planning to go for the Ethiopia Operation Cherry Red Gobale Ararso & Tedele Getachew mentioned in the "expensive coffees" thread but would like to get two bags.


Let me know how that cherry red is


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Let me know how that cherry red is


I was in there over the weekend...extended stay and went through all the current brew offerings (kalita). The cherry red was not among them, but we started on the Ethiopian Boji (washed) really made me sit up and pay attention - black tea and apricot was spot on, followed by the Costa Rica Las Lobes which was less memorable. After a bite to eat took a caraffe of the Honduras which I tasted first in 'The Union coffee house' up in central Leeds a few days ago...I sat through three V60's of that there and it was superb (caramelised toffee apples I thought) and frankly better than at NorthStars own venue.

Ultimately the Ethiopian Boji and the Honduran are commendable to a high degree. I bought another bag of the Boji, one of the Cherry Red and gladly 250g of the Guatemala after reading the thoughts of @Phil104.

Once I get into these I will try to remember to write back my thoughts.


----------

